# Are you in a Cooking Rut?



## R. Zimm (Apr 27, 2013)

I realized today that we tend to make the same dishes on a regular basis and perhaps we need to add some variety. One issue is that we both still work so we have less time. This makes us gravitate towards things we like that are easy and quick to make.

Anyone else find this to be true? How did you deal with it?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 27, 2013)

I wouldn't say that I'm in a _rut_. Yesterday I had buttered toast for breakfast and for dinner I had toast with butter on it. 

Today I was up early so I had some buttered toast, and later this afternoon I was hungry so I took some bread, toasted it and applied butter to it. 

...

... er, okay, so I'm in a rut. I thank you for bringing this to my attention. Tomorrow I resolve to change my habits.

I'm going to have a buttered bagel for breakfast, followed perhaps by a bagel with a _schmear_ of butter for dinner ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 27, 2013)

I wouldn't say we're in a rut, we eat quite a variety of foods. But, we do tend to eat certain things a lot more often than others.

Sifu... Have you thought about changing your routine a bit? Butter the bread first and then toast it for a change.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 27, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Sifu... Have you thought about changing your routine a bit? Butter the bread first and then toast it for a change.



Ooh, yeah! Thanks! 

*runs off to butter bread, then toast it*


...
......
.........
..............





... you're ... despicable.


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 27, 2013)

I like to cook but when things get busy like they are right now, we eat whatever I can get together in a hurry.  

Sometimes if feels like we are in a food rut.

I plan meals to include what I'm harvesting and what I've put away for the year.  Right now I'm trying to use up frozen veggies that I'll be planting again in a few weeks.  Hubby especially has his favorite dishes and I try to accommodate him as best I can and keep his cholesterol and glucose levels in check.  

I have a menu plan of about 100 dinners that we've liked (and I've made before).  I still try new recipes fairly often.  But I do tend to fall back on old favorites.   We don't eat out often, maybe once a month when we drive into the city for out big shopping trip.


----------



## SeaSparkle (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm cooking my corned beef brisket (that was purchased for St. Paddy's day) as I type. 
Guess that's not really considered being in a rut.  

Do you have a crockpot?


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes we have a crock pot but even that takes too much time to prepare for. Plus it's getting warm down here in Florida again so we don't really like hot stews like we might in the "winter". Thanks for the reminder though!

Phil, you don't have any peanut butter? Since it's "butter" it's not as far a stretch and the application technique is much the same so no stress about learning something "new."


----------



## Anne (Apr 28, 2013)

We do feel in a rut occasionally, and then I look up new recipes, or try new fish or meat we don't normally have.  Crockpots are good in Winter here, too, but in the Summer heat, we try to eat more salads, etc.

Phil, try olive oil on that bread, toast it (probably not in the toaster)  then put on a slice of tomato, salt & pepper....  Yummy!!!!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a boring guy and darned proud of it.  I eats what I like and I like what I eats...      Often, though, I'll try something different on a whim and it's a good thing.  Although change is the only constant, it is not alway necessary.


----------



## SeaSparkle (Apr 28, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Yes we have a crock pot but even that takes too much time to prepare for. Plus it's getting warm down here in Florida again so we don't really like hot stews like we might in the "winter". Thanks for the reminder though!



You're very welcome!
Just for the record, a crock pot can be used for more than just making stew 
One idea would be this recipe for turkey~
http://busycooks.about.com/od/turkeyrecipes/r/cpturkeybreastv.htm


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 28, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Phil, you don't have any peanut butter? Since it's "butter" it's not as far a stretch and the application technique is much the same so no stress about learning something "new."



Unfortunately the price of peanut butter is beyond the reach of mere mortals such as myself. I heard a few neighbors a block over went in on a group buy, but there were some nasty goings-on immediately afterward - they say Mrs. Higginbothams may never walk again. 



Anne said:


> Phil, try olive oil on that bread, toast it (probably not in the toaster)  then put on a slice of tomato, salt & pepper....  Yummy!!!!!



Sounds almost like the English muffin pizzas I used to make. 

Alas ... my religion forbids olive oil.


----------



## Anne (Apr 28, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Unfortunately the price of peanut butter is beyond the reach of mere mortals such as myself. I heard a few neighbors a block over went in on a group buy, but there were some nasty goings-on immediately afterward - they say Mrs. Higginbothams may never walk again.
> 
> Not gonna ask.......
> 
> ...



Not really???


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 28, 2013)

Anne said:


> Not really???



Oh, yes, definitely.

















... well ... no, not really. 


But it SOUNDS good, right?


----------



## Anne (Apr 29, 2013)

If you say so.......     Oh, english muffin pizzas are yummy.  And breakfast...I can eat breakfast for lunch & dinner.  Especially when it involves bacon.  :love_heart:


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 2, 2013)

Last night I whipped up an interesting stir fry. I grabbed a half bag of frozen mixed vegetables, about a cup and a half of leftover rice, the last two inches of gluten free soy sauce, and a bunch of leftover chicken from cooked roaster we scavenged the meat off.


I first put the vegies into a fry pan with olive oil and covered to thaw. While that was happening I cut up the chicken into small pieces. Then I added the soy sauce to the vegies and stirred. After a few minutes I put in the rice and stirred again. After another few minutes I added the chicken and stirred again. Cooked that on low for 6 more minutes.

I did suffer from having several bland flavors for the main ingredients but I put some hot sauce on mine. The wife loved it and it was all leftovers.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 2, 2013)

Now I'm hungry.  I'll be right over, Zimm!  Minus the hot sauce, though...


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 16, 2013)

We live in a suburb (with a status of a "City"0) on outskirts of Sydney, Australia. It is a multicultural place, 190.ooo population, 120 nationalities.
Huge choice of meals, foods, cheeses... cofie's, 
Jet we cook at home Europeean x Australian,..
this is my latest invention , or "creation". Simple, quick and affordable breakfest!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 16, 2013)

_My daughter is in Campbelltown, love visiting her there as it has great shops etc, that meal looks lovely_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 16, 2013)

All right, I'll bite, what's the green stuff the eggs are taking refuge on?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 16, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> All right, I'll bite, what's the green stuff the eggs are taking refuge on?




Oh wait..let me take a guess first...maybe green bell pepper, sorta shaped like one. Maybe that's where Dr. Seuss got his idea for green eggs and ham.
:dunno:


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 16, 2013)

_Looks like slices of Granny Smith apples or pears_


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 16, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _My daughter is in Campbelltown, love visiting her there as it has great shops etc, that meal looks lovely_


Not very far from here!, Our grandson was born in Cambeltown Hospital 5 mths ago!
Yes it is green pepper, but I do it with red, or yellow as well, or a combination of colors.
The of-cuts (top and bottom , we use in fried rice, or in mixed salads.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 16, 2013)

_*Yay you were right Ozarkgal it was peppers*_


----------

